# Bait at Night



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We are setting up our next trip. Due to some scheduling conflicts we are not gong to be able to head out until after dark. I have returned in the dark many times, but we have not left in the dark. We always get our bait at the Destin bridge or in the pass on our way at in the daylight. 

Question: Will we have any trouble getting bait in Destin pass at night this time of year. Hardtails etc.?


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Head Kned said:


> We are setting up our next trip. Due to some scheduling conflicts we are not gong to be able to head out until after dark. I have returned in the dark many times, but we have not left in the dark. We always get our bait at the Destin bridge or in the pass on our way at in the daylight.
> 
> Question: Will we have any trouble getting bait in Destin pass at night this time of year. Hardtails etc.?



you may right at sunset but I would go to the co-op Under the back deck of fisherman wharf as it is open till 6 for a flat of boston.. and chum up with that and see what happens


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Gamefish27 said:


> you may right at sunset but I would go to the co-op Under the back deck of fisherman wharf as it is open till 6 for a flat of boston.. and chum up with that and see what happens


Thats a good idea, i am sure that we will be able to chum something up. We will be pulling through the pass around 8 or so.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Bait on rigs will bite sabikis all night long.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Bait on rigs will bite sabikis all night long.


Captian Woody, I apprecaite it. I would rather get them at the rigs anyway. We will be hitting 3 before we get to Horn Mt. for the sunrise bite.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> Captian Woody, I apprecaite it. I would rather get them at the rigs anyway. We will be hitting 3 before we get to Horn Mt. for the sunrise bite.



Southeast corner of Ram Powell had plenty this weekend. #6 Frenzy sabikis


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

In this last trip we had a hard time finding bait on the rigs. What are you looking for to know they are there at night. We would throw sabikis around each corner of the rigs. Did not use my sounder much, i am sure that would have helped.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

I buy my sabikis at wallmart hook size 8 cost 2 to 3 buck and put squid on the hooks i can catch bait most the time the squid really helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't tip my sabikis it's a pain in the ass and takes up too much time. If I ever get the chance to meet you (head kned), I'll take a look at your technique and see if you might be jigging wrong. Some days, the bait commits suicide without even having to do anything except drop the sabiki. Other times, there is definitely a specific technique that you have to do to get them to bite. We really had to work for our bait this weekend as well. I do not look at my finder when I am trying to make small baits (hardtails, tinkers, etc.). They're just always there at certain locations (rig pylons, etc.) Hardtails usually won't bite til sun starts to come up. Tinkers, scad, goggle-eyes will eat at night though.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

Captain Woody. I think your right about me and my technique but if i take the time to bait the hooks i catch more bait faster.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't wanna spend anymore time with those damn things than I already have to. Sabiki hooks in the fingers suck


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> I don't wanna spend anymore time with those damn things than I already have to. Sabiki hooks in the fingers suck


+1,000,000 Those little bastards are dangerous.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Stings like a sonofabitch! haha


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

When we find them we make bait fine. 

Woody, when we are baiting, i am usually at the wheel I have 2 guys with sabikis usually different colors. Then a guy at bait well with the dehooker. I position the boat and the rod men work one slow the other fast until we see which way works better. I just don't know what to look for at night.


----------

